# Where are you skiing this weekend? Jan 19-21, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Jan 14, 2013)

Attitash (Saturday)
Wildcat (Sunday)
Waterville (Monday)

Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker.  PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2013)

Sliding around on the frozen groomed at Loon or Sunapee on Sunday.  Hope to avoid the human slalom gates...

Had initial plans for Monday but I have the flexibility and Sunday's supposed to be warmer.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2013)

1st visit to Mt Abram on Saturday planned


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 14, 2013)

May do Sno mountain but mlk weekend in the Poconos is horrid!!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 14, 2013)

was gonna go to either blue or camel but will probably wait another week.


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2013)

Burke and hopefully Bretton Woods!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> May do Sno mountain but mlk weekend in the Poconos is horrid!!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Elk.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sunapee on Saturday.  Never skied in NH before, so I'm not familiar with the crowd situation...Is it likely that Sunapee will be a mob scene?  If so, any suggestions within an hour of Claremont that might be less crowded?


----------



## hammer (Jan 16, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> Sunapee on Saturday.  Never skied in NH before, so I'm not familiar with the crowd situation...Is it likely that Sunapee will be a mob scene?  If so, any suggestions within an hour of Claremont that might be less crowded?


I've never skied Sunapee on a Saturday and don't plan to...Sundays are usually crazy enough.  Not sure where Claremont is but you could consider Ragged...will have less terrain but should be less crowded than Sunapee.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 16, 2013)

hammer said:


> I've never skied Sunapee on a Saturday and don't plan to...Sundays are usually crazy enough.  Not sure where Claremont is but you could consider Ragged...will have less terrain but should be less crowded than Sunapee.



Thanks!  That looks like the best option.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> If so, any suggestions within an hour of Claremont that might be less crowded?



Magic, Dartmouth Skiway, Pico would be my other suggestions for good places for crowd control within an hr of Claremont this wknd.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 16, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> If so, any suggestions within an hour of Claremont that might be less crowded?



Keep an eye on the weather.  Today's snow will inspire a bunch to head for the slopes but the temperatures may keep them in the lodge.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 16, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> Sunapee on Saturday.  Never skied in NH before, so I'm not familiar with the crowd situation...Is it likely that Sunapee will be a mob scene?  If so, any suggestions within an hour of Claremont that might be less crowded?



For Saturday, if you really want to do something good, go to Braintree, and pick up the Nacski bus to Sunday River at 5 am if you are just doing a day trip.

I'm contemplating Waterville on Monday as I have vouchers to redeem. I am blacked out Saturday and Sunday but they are valid Monday. But I may sit out this weekend as the person I go with doesn't like to ski in the cold. 

I think the weather will really drive the crowds on Saturday, so I think the mountains are really going to be packed crazy with day trippers. It could be a prime day for mountains to break some crowd records. I wouldn't be surprised of Saturday would be a day in which there's 10 minute waits to get on the Chondola; 15-20 for Barker even at Sunday River, but the good thing is that the mountain is spread out enough so that you can go to White Cap, N.P., or Oz to get away from the crowding. By Monday, everyone will decide to head home, or just have a few runs because it is too cold.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll be at Magic for all 3 days. I don't expect to wait more than a minute or two for the red chair at any point over this weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2013)

You guys all get Monday off?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 16, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Magic, Dartmouth Skiway, Pico would be my other suggestions for good places for crowd control within an hr of Claremont this wknd.


Thanks, Dartmouth looks like a good possibility, too...


----------



## hammer (Jan 16, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You guys all get Monday off?


We used to work MLK Day and get Patriot's Day off in my office but it was changed a few years ago.  Actually would rather have the day off in April.


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2013)

Wawa on Sunday with my wife, her sister, and her sister's son (age 6). Pretty low key this winter. I'll be mostly sitting in the loge with my son while she takes a lesson  

It's OK ... an investment in our skiing future!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

Probably Mt Southington since I have a free ticket.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Probably Mt Southington since I have a free ticket.



Sounds ilke an excellent reason to hit up Southington.


----------

